# Rucksack



## AKkeith (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a good rucksack for some ruck runs and maybe some longer range hikes. Looking for something smaller than a main pack, maybe a little bigger sized day pack, but needs a waist strap. Don't really have preference of external frame or not. Wondering if anyone has used a pack that size they would recommend? Thank you.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.eberlestock.com/F3F FAC Track.htm


----------



## AKkeith (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like its pretty nice. Is it very comfortable and adjustable? Im a little guy so I have to pull it in tighter.


----------



## Brill (Sep 27, 2011)

TAG mountain ruck

http://www.opticsplanet.net/tag-mountain-ruck-lg-molle-pack.html


----------



## AKkeith (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks a little too wide for my small frame but thank you I hadn't looked at that one before.


----------



## Brill (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm just a little guy and it fits me nicely.  Jumps well...er, crashes to the ground well too.


----------



## AKkeith (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh ok. Well I'll definitely keep it in mind then.


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2011)

Sigh.....

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/rucksacks.1336/


----------



## Chad (Sep 27, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> I'm looking for a good rucksack for some ruck runs and maybe some longer range hikes. Looking for something smaller than a main pack, maybe a little bigger sized day pack, but needs a waist strap. Don't really have preference of external frame or not. Wondering if anyone has used a pack that size they would recommend? Thank you.



http://www.specopsbrand.com/ "The Pack"







*ohhh.... noticed they have some old desert camo'd ones for half price!*


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 27, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> I'm looking for a good rucksack for some ruck runs and maybe some longer range hikes. Looking for something smaller than a main pack, maybe a little bigger sized day pack, but needs a waist strap. Don't really have preference of external frame or not. Wondering if anyone has used a pack that size they would recommend? Thank you.



Check out the Oakley site, not sure if any of their packs have a waist belt, but for the prices they're charging (half off for mil discount) you could probably add an after-market belt and still come out ahead.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 28, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> Looks like its pretty nice. Is it very comfortable and adjustable? Im a little guy so I have to pull it in tighter.



It is made for guys with a small penis. Mine does not fit me I am 6'8". You can buy mine but is full price


----------



## Brooklynben (Oct 6, 2011)

www.kifaru.net   These are considered some the 'top of the line'.  Lots of different sized packs


----------

